# Pankakes



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So I get back from two days in Georgia to find the surprise my hubby has left me. Its a PF cinnamon pearl pied....I'm going with girl for right now. My hubby named her Pankakes (yes its spelled wrong on purpose, that's how he wanted it spelled.) I've wanted a PF for a while, but always figured that if Squiggles is really split to it like I was told I could just breed for it. But of course, he went ahead and got her for me instead!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

shes adorable


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Thank you we think so too! Gonna get her a vet appt. this week!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

what a gorgeous bird! I love pastelfaces. So jealous, they are so hard to find around me...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Same here, hubby got REALLY lucky! lol


----------



## dudeitsapril (Apr 28, 2011)

What a stunning fid! Congrats!!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

One day I would love to breed pastelfaces because they are so hard to find in my area....in the future if Aero and cupid ever bred Id want to keep a cinnamon pearl female from them( because I LOVE cinnamon pearls, okay Is there a mutation out there I dont love  and she will be split whiteface) and then find a male pastelface pied( sooooo gorgeous!) and get pastelface babies! ( hehe I can dream cant I?)


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Awww your husband's such a sweetie! How spoiled are you! Now I am hungry thinking about pancakes, but what a cutie - how old is she?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww she is so gorgeous  what a lovely surprise


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She's three months old...he was really happy because I'd been looking for a pastel face for ages, I bought Squiggles because she's supposedly split to pastel face (guess I'll find out after I pair her and Screech up lol). She's a little darling. I want to breed PF because there aren't any in our area at all. I mean there aren't a lot of tiels as it is, so PF is especially hard to find.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh, Roxy she is so super stinkin' cute! What an innocent face. 

And what a lovely surprise! Congrats!

mm.. Pankakes. 


Me thinks you get a male... and name him Waffles!...

or Waphles!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

ha ha yeah i agree lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So does my hubby...so the next addition is gonna be a Waffles. He was also thinking french toast as well, but I thought that was a little much lol. I'm thinking maybe one of the babies I keep this year will be named waffles.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

What a Cutie.... congrats Roxy.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Now I'm thinking of maple syrup, so your next one after that has to be named Maple


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

OOOH, Belinda I love that! Nips smelled like maple syrup! Hmm, Maple is a good girls name and Waffles is a good boys name, this is perfect!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

ha ha ha lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She's a little sweetie, her vet appt is on Saturday. Hubby pulled out her tail feathers because she broke them all and he wanted them to grow back so don't mind her bare bottom!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

aww so gorgeous and fluffy  I tried to do it with tacos tail but i just left it she now has 2 tail feathers  man it took ages to grow back in still waiting for others


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh so very cute, cuteness overload actually! Now I want one just like her. The breeder that I got my three WF's from also had PF but she had to quit for awhile. Perhaps I'll contact her and see if she's breeding them again.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Definitely go for it!!! I love her light cheeks!!!

Lindsey, I could never do it but my hubby can so I let him do that kind of stuff lol.


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Yay. I'm so happy you got a tiel youv wanted. It's funny because I am too
The emerald. Iv always wanted one. And now it's really happening. I was a pf too but for some reason the emerald I'm paying 80 for hand fed baby and the pf is 120. Diffrent breeder but hopefully I can find a split like you were saying. Btw she is so adorable. Her colors are so amazing!! I'm jelious lol. Very. Congratulations!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If I were still in CA I would sell you a baby next year lol.


----------

